# PC-Speaker bei USB-Geräten



## Daijin (3. September 2004)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab auf meinem Laptop (Dell Inspiron 8600) Suse 8.2 installiert.
Das klappt alles auch wunderbar, außer dass, wenn ich den Rechner runterfahre, ein ziemlich hässlicher Ton aus den PC-Speakern zu hören ist.
Gleiches passiert auch, sobald ich ein USB Gerät anschließe und das dann erkannt & gemountet wird.

Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt und wie ich das abstelle?

Der Lappi ist so nicht wirklich vorlesungstauglich... 

Danke schonmal,

Gruß Daijin


----------



## JohannesR (3. September 2004)

Entweder steckst du den internen Speaker ab, dann hast du das Problem sehr elegant geloest, oder du machst es Softwareseitig per set/xset/setopt


----------

